# Divine Nutrition protein recipes



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 6, 2014)

Dulce De leche Cheesecake!
(From member Hightestfuel)

12oz - Fat Free Philadelphia Cream Cheese
10oz - Fage 0% Fat Free Greek Yogurt
2 whole eggs
3/4 Cup - Granulated Splenda
1/4 Cup - 1% Milk
2 Scoops Divine Vanilla De Lucha                                                                                
 1 tsp - Vanilla Extract
*Directions:* All ingredients at room temperature.

1. Preheat Oven to 325 - Prepare 6" cake pan with non-stick spray and parchment paper in the bottom.
2. Cream Cheese in mixer - mix on medium until creamy - scrape sides of bowl down.
3. Add splenda - mix on medium until incorporated - scrape sides of bowl down.
4. Add eggs one at a time while on medium. Again...scrape.
5. Add the rest of the ingredients - mix on medium for 3 minutes. 
6. Pour in pan - extra batter in mouth - yum.
7. Bake at 325 for 30 minutes. Turn oven to 200 for 50min - 1 hour. Remove and let cool on the counter. Wrap and refrigerate overnight.
The Mrs. stole this from a natty BB website- just search 2:1 Protein cheesecake, and you will find some variations. She has been making it for her old bitty sewing circle that pollutes my house every Saturday. They LOVE it, and get fancier with the recipes every week.
*FULL DISCLOSURE*: I can not eat cheesecake- I hate the consistency and my stomach won?t handle the diary. I MUCH prefer Divine protein all by itself. That said, I did try one of these she made with Divine Vanilla Peanut Butter (also had some PB 2) and it was good.
*CONCLUSION*: Divine Vanilla Peanut Butter is the best tasting protein shake I have ever had, with the Vanilla De Lucha a close 2[SUP]nd[/SUP]. DO NOT let the women get into it, as they will waste it on cheesecake and smoothies.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 6, 2014)

(More recipes to come soon, I have a few of my own to add)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 6, 2014)

thanks man!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 16, 2014)

And another one, ate this for breakfast actually.

Natural Strawberry Proats
(protein oats) !






I'm all about keeping it simple and delicious and that's exactly what this recipe is.

You can fit this in your macros any want you want by adjusting the serving sizes, I myself used:

1 cup old fashioned oats
2 scoops Divine natural strawberry
3 strawberries

Cook the oats however you would like, I used the microwave for simplicity purposes - it's important to cook the oats first then add in the protein afterwards while still hot, mix it in, then let cool and enjoy!

Like I said it's pretty versatile in which if you want less carbs use less oats, more protein use more protein, more antioxidants use more berries etc.

Next time I will chop up the berries and mix in with the oats, I was just in a rush this morning haha. Any kind of mixed berries like black blue or rasp would taste great with the strawberry proats. 

The natural strawberry divine protein had no artificial sweeteners and is sweetened with stevia which is definitely flavorful enough to make your proats pack a powerful punch to your taste buds. No extra sweetening needed especially if you add some real fruit to the mix.

Protip: instead of having to wait to let the proats cool down before you can enjoy them, use frozen berries instead/with the fresh ones to cool it off and make it ready to eat instantly. Enjoy  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Feb 16, 2014)

Now is anyone wondering why the proats didn't change color from the strawberry protein?

Because our natural line up doesn't use artificial coloring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 5, 2014)

Another simple and delicious one for ya!

No Bake Cinnamon Bun Oatmeal "Cookies"

-1 cup oats (I used steel cut this time)
-2 scoops cinnamon bun isolate divine
-almond butter (however much you want based off macros trying to achieve)
-dash of cinnamon

Stove top boil or microwave the oats until fully cooked. Add in divine protein while still hot and mix evenly. On a cookie sheet or tray spray with non stick cooking spray and scoop off the proats into the size of cookies you would like. I added a half tablespoon of almond butter to each "cookie" then sprinkled on some extra cinnamon on top just for an extra kick of pizzaz. Final step is to quick cool in the freezer for 10 minutes and wallah your "cookies" are done. 

Protip: They're absolutely perfect when just cold enough to hold together but not quite frozen.

Give it a go and let me know 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micheal78 (Mar 13, 2014)

I think this recipe needs some detail instructions for first timers.


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 13, 2014)

A good snack in between meals with good carbs, protein and healthy fats.

1 cup of old fashion oats 
2 scoops of protein 
2 tbs of natural pb
1/4 cup of  Almond milk (vanilla, chocolate depending on the protein flavor)

*Put a cup of old fashion oats in a bowl with enough water to cover the oats and heat in the microwave for 2 minutes.
* add the protein and mix
* add PB and mix
* add almond milk and mix (you may require less or more to get to consistency you prefer, for me it's a paste like to it)
* heat again for 1 minute
* enjoy.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 13, 2014)

1bbigger said:


> A good snack in between meals with good carbs, protein and healthy fats.
> 
> 1 cup of old fashion oats
> 2 scoops of protein
> ...



And this would go great using our Divine Isolate Vanilla Peanut Butter flavor 

....get it now 40% off by typing in the " HeyMrWaters " discount code at checkout 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Mar 14, 2014)

.


----------



## Harjot Mundi (Apr 15, 2014)

should just hire you as a personal cook ! hah


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Apr 15, 2014)

Harjot Mundi said:


> should just hire you as a personal cook ! hah



Haha thanks. I need to come up with some more.....I've been on a keto diet for a while now (still using the natural blend) so my food variety to choose from has been limited.....maybe I'll come with with a peanut butter protein sludge/pudding this evening give it a try and post up. That'll be keto friendly for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Apr 15, 2014)

Divine Crunchy Sludge

Super simple delicious and diet friendly(keto for me and this works perfectly)

18g fat
9.5g carb
5.5g fiber
0.7g sugar
57.5g protein 

Ingredients:
-2 scoops Divine Natural Blend (any flavor, I used chocolate dulce de leche http://www.divinenutritionproducts.com/aff/idevaffiliate.php?id=102 )
-1tbs natural peanut butter
-12 almonds 

Steps:
First add the protein powder to a bowl. Then add maybe a table spoon of water. Start with just a few drops then stir until pudding consistency. I swear it will take A LOT less water than you think. After you reach the desired consistency, add a tbs of natural peanut butter and continue to stir until mixed smooth. Lastly, to make it interesting I smashed up the serving of almonds (12) into small bits and dusted the top of the sludge with em to give it some texture and crunch. And here's your creation:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Apr 16, 2014)

^this really is a great way to switch it up if you're tired of "drinking" all your protein. Also the sensation of actually using a spoon and eating helps mentally with staying full and not being hungry after downing a shake..little trick that works for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

